# Trojan Wheel loader questions



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Im looking at a couple of them to add to our fleet, one is a '89 3500z, which has a deutz air cooled engine, 3.5 yard machine, 40,000 lbs. I believe a 3 speed transmission, anyone know how the ground speed is on these, our current fleet is newer so Im sure they're a little quicker, I just don't want something that sounds like it will blow up to do 10 mph. I know they are no longer made, parts are tough to find or can be expensive (all parts can be), etc. I need to stay in budget & with 2 newer loders in our fleet already & looking at a 2011 as well, you can only afford so much in a budget.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mike, I have no info about the ground speed but hell my hyundai 740 with a 4 speed only reaches 19 mph... going down hill I hit 27 one time!.... I was very excited...lol... the only thing about the trojans I've heard is the lack of a heater / cold cab, but I have no personal experience with them


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My Hyundai is the same setup you run a 740-7 with a 14' Artic HD, on the 7 series 
I think top end is 22 mph, not breaking any speed records or looking to. Funny you mention the heat, I have heard just the opposite that they will cook you out of the cab, being that they are air cooled, I'm not sure where they draw heat from ?


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

i have had them in the past they zip right along heat is hard they start mean when the engines start to wear out, engine parts are easy ,trany parts are easy .brake parts are very hard good luck


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You can ask JD Dave for his advise but I'm pretty sure he has never used anything made by Trojan


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;1296618 said:


> You can ask JD Dave for his advise but I'm pretty sure he has never used anything made by Trojan


HAHAHAHAHA I can't stop laughing!!!! That was a great one Chris!


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

The trojans aren't as fast as a newer machine, but they aren't too far behind. I have a 1900 with the air cooled Duetz and I love it. It starts up within half a crank. It sits all summer and come September it fires right up without a jump.
The heat all depends on how you run the machine. If your running the machine real hard and the engine gets hot, then the cab will get hot, if not you may be a bit cold.
Overall I love the Trojans, in my opinion they are the best winter machine.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whats the verdict Mike.... Did you end up buying one?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

As of right now the verdict seems to be that I'm trading in my 2004 kawaski 60 z that is a little to small, getting 2 new 2011 hyundai 740-9's, & waiting to see what two large contacts do (3 year contracts, but they started giving me bs). It will be do able but tight having the 2007, & 2 2011's, if the break their deal,' but it puts me in a good spot for future growth as well. If they stay with us I'll scramble a little, but immkeeping my eyes open for deals to. I'm going tomlook at another pusher tonight, 16' ( not sure of brand) but said it was not homemade, he lost his account & is asking $ 1100 for it, invade to see what it looks like, but I need one or 2 for growth if we don't loose those two lots.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cet;1296618 said:


> You can ask JD Dave for his advise but I'm pretty sure he has never used anything made by Trojan





Triple L;1296640 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I can't stop laughing!!!! That was a great one Chris!


I agree!! That was good...probably one of the best lines I've ever read here...in fact... its time to change the signature line. Thanks.



RLM;1300094 said:


> As of right now the verdict seems to be that I'm trading in my 2004 kawaski 60 z that is a little to small, getting 2 new 2011 hyundai 740-9's, & waiting to see what two large contacts do (3 year contracts, but they started giving me bs). It will be do able but tight having the 2007, & 2 2011's, if the break their deal,' but it puts me in a good spot for future growth as well. If they stay with us I'll scramble a little, but immkeeping my eyes open for deals to. I'm going tomlook at another pusher tonight, 16' ( not sure of brand) but said it was not homemade, he lost his account & is asking $ 1100 for it, invade to see what it looks like, but I need one or 2 for growth if we don't loose those two lots.


How much is a 740-9 in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good deal! Hopefully everything works our for you.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you guys like the 740 loaders? I am looking at buying a new 2011 740-9 now also. The want $114,990 and that is about $30,000 or more less the the Deere and cat loaders. I have always run cats but with a price and it being covered for 3 years I just can't see the cat 924 loader for $139,340. How much luck have you all had with the 740s?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

NFDDJS;1300319 said:


> How do you guys like the 740 loaders? I am looking at buying a new 2011 740-9 now also. The want $114,990 and that is about $30,000 or more less the the Deere and cat loaders. I have always run cats but with a price and it being covered for 3 years I just can't see the cat 924 loader for $139,340. How much luck have you all had with the 740s?


I can't give you a side by side comparision as I've always had the hyundais (used not new) ... but no complaints here...cummings engine, clark tranny... the only thing I wish mine had was ride control ....damn things bounce me all over the place... If you'll be roading yours alot you may want to compare ground speed as I've seen some deere, case, and cat go faster then mine... but then again for 30K less your already making out right out of the gate.....

Good luck its a good problem to have......


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Our 740-3 is a GREAT Machine. We bought it with 1500 HRS and other than one fuel issue it has been flawless through a really tough winter by NJ standards last winter and so far 6 months of yard/topsoil screening use. Machine has decent travel speed of around 24 MPH and pushes a 14ft folding pusher like nothing on flat ground. On a tough slope in sloppy snow it bogs and then the wheels spin, have to cut chunks when this happens, but overall for an 03/04 model and the 38K pricetag we feel we got a solid deal.


----------

